# Stand question for a SW reef tank



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

I currently am setting up what i have been told is a 30g show tank (36"L 10"W 16 1/4"D) As my 2nd Reef tank And was wondering since im also breaking down a 60gal Freshwater tank if i toss a pice of 3/4 or 1/2 Plywood on the top of the stand and nail it in place will the stand be strong enough to support the 36" Reff tank even though it does not reach end to end or will there be a middle issue because of it? The Stand in question is made out of 2X4 mostly with 1x1 ect for shelving and such. I have included some basic pics and a short video to give a better idea. Thanks again for any advice/help and hope i posted this into the right area hehe







​


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Guess no feed back on this so i will give it a shot and let everyone know how it go's. From what i have been told locally should be no prob with a 3/4sheet of plywood ontop. Thanks anywho


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you do go with the ply wood I would get some weather proof paint or better yet krylon and coat it once or twice as to prevent saturation of salt water,that will lead to a warped piece of wood wich is no good.


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

tyvm thats what i ended up doing and so far no probs  up and running darn nice...

On a side note i got one of them mag cleaners WITH the right screen for the inside... prob atm is like a idiot i didnt check the outer one had a bit of crap and now i have a few scratches not deep and on the outside thank god not inside. whats the best fix? can it be polished out?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, I have had good luck with Novus. You can also get super fine sand paper rated for car polishing ,like 2000 grit,but I have yet to try that myself. from my understanding it is not easy to come by either.I would stick with the Novus acrylic kit.


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

will look the kit up, will also look the sand paper up as for once my LIC. will come in handy i do hardwood floors so maybe i can get my hands on some very fine grit... wetsand i suspect?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh well I just asked my friend and he said it was 6000-12,000 grit, I would look for a novus kit.


----------

